# Anyone Want to SELL Some Soap?



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

I have just started CP soap making, and I LOVE it!! I'm kinda already hooked, and I know I am addicted to smelling new EO's and FO's...and I'm okay with that. :rofl

I do have a situation here, though....

I posted on my FB wall, and asked for goat milk soap "guinea pig" volunteers. The response was startling!! I selected 25 "guinea pigs" and had to tell the others (and there were lots) that they's just have to wait until I get the results back, and have fine-tuned my recipes. Also, I have been in contact with many farmers' markets in my area, and a few local stores...the demand for goat milk soap is great, but the supply around here is negligible. Even IF I had perfected my recipes (which they are not NEARLY there), and even IF I could run out and buy enough supplies and equipment to start belting out the batches...it would STILL take me 6 WEEKS to have my first bars ready.

So...my question is this: Are there any experienced CP goat milk soapers in this forum who would be interested in selling me YOUR goat milk soap at wholesale prices for a few months or longer? This will allow me to begin to offer a quality bar of goat milk soap to a thirsting market. It'll also help me generate the revenue to buy the equipment and supplies I'll need (not to mention the time to get my own recipes perfected) to be able to make 5-10 pound batches of soap? From what I have seen, a decent average price for hand-crafted soap around here is about $4.00 per 4 oz bar. Is that about the same everywhere or does it differ from region to region?

Anyone who is interested please either PM me here in the forum, or shoot me an email to [email protected]

Thanks, in advance, for your time and consideration!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I think both Vicki and PJ sell logs of soap you can cut to the size you want. 

Use the Walmart recipe. It is a true gift. It is many soapers basic recipe. Don't try to reinvent the wheel.

The ingredients for the Walmart recipe can be purchased at Walmart. This is how I started. I purchased my lye (originally at Lowes) 

Best wishes.


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Peggy Sue!

I bought 1 two-pound tub of lye at Atwood's just under $20...MUCH less expensive at some online stores. I have a folder on my bookmarks bar full of soaping and soaping equipment/supplies sites. Still in the information gathering, and trial & error phase, to say the least.

I've seen and read the Wal-Mart recipe, but haven't tried it yet...planning on it, though.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is my new go to recipe and it is really lovely.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Some advice. Find someone who soaps the size bars you will be soaping, no sense in purchasing big 6 ounce bars from me and then your customers will want to know what happened to the bars  Will the uncut logs I sell work? No clue, I could measure them exactly if you like, PM me. You can see photos of the logs on Nubian Soaps FB page. Pick 5 or 6 scents out of their line that you recognize from scents you read about on the forum here. Copy one of their soaps until you have it perfected and simply subsitute your soap for the purchased soap, one scent at a time until you are no longer purchasing bars of soap from them and are making it all on your own. 

Having 25 testers is overkill, you should have just chose 2 or 3 gals on the forum and sent them your soap to critique. Vicki

Purchase the soap naked so you can label and wrap it yourself. Some don't sell naked bars, I do. Make sure you get a wholesale price with an attractive price point with shipping, so you can make a few bucks selling their soap while you figure out your own. Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I do wholesale with wrapped or naked bars.

www.dixiedoesalpines.com/soaps.shtml


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

Vicki hit this nail on the head... 25 is overkill!

I'm checking out the websites (nubiansoap, and dixiedoesalpines) as soon as I post this.

Thanks, again!

~Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do round (3" pvc) bars. Will sell wrapped or unwrapped for resale. You can see all our different scents, specialty bars, etc on our FB page. Just search Lunamojo and it should come up. All soaps are pictured in the photo album section.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I think selling somebody else's soap is a great way to see what you think about selling soap. Because honestly, a lot of people love making it and hate selling it. Because selling it is definitely the harder part of the two and what sinks (pun intended) a lot of goat milk soap businesses.

And definitely follow Vicki's advice and find somebody's soap that looks like what you're planning on making and selling. Because to get customers selling one size/style/scent/price offering and then suddenly switch is going to cause you customer service nightmares.

But my main advice is not to rush. Seriously. Do not worry about "lost business". If you start before you're ready, you're going to do more damage. Get everything set and ready so you can start with a bang and not have to ramp up while you're doing it. Rushing things to market before you're fully ready is almost never a good idea.

PJ
(and yes, we do wholesale logs and bars)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not so sure you'll be as overrun with business as you think.  Sure, people lined up in droves when I was giving away soap and loved it, and I did get customers from that...and then I started a farmers market, started selling to clients, etc. It was easy to keep up and I've not yet put my soap in stores. In no way did I want to be overrun and die a quick death. If you can only supply one store, or one market, then just do those ones, using profits to buy more ingredients to slowly grow your business. 

I may not be the best person to listen to as I certainly do not sell anywhere near what others sell...yet...but I'm not overwhelmed either. Being overwhelmed before I was ready would have knocked me out of the water. I never, ever wanted to sell anyone else's soap. When people come into my booth and say "do you make all these yourself?" Of course I want to say "why YES I DO!" It's a point of satisfaction to me, but I didn't get into it to make a huge amount of money, I got into it so I'd have a backup plan if I ever got kicked by a horse and couldn't trim anymore, and to have some way to make money until I got my first book published  It's loads of fun though and I've met sooooo many interesting people.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Daniel - we wholesale soap as well. Plain or fancy. Like Vicki says, though, you want to be sure that if you're going to eventually sell your own soap, you match what you're reselling now with what you'll be making yourself later. Caroline


----------

